#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Instalação de uma CPE TPLINK mais Roteador TPLINK

## Juca01

Bom dia galera, to com uma duvida aqui instalei em um cliente uma cpe TPLINK mais um ROteador Wireless da TPLINK também, mais a conexão fica caindo direto quando tiro o roteador a conexão para de cair, ja fiz diversas configuração e não consegui resolver, tenho hotspot para os cliente, para esse cliente eu deixei como bypass, para não passar pelo hotspot, mesmo assim configurava o roteador como dinamico, ipfixo , pppoe e nada a conexão não fixava. alguem tem alguma sugestão.

----------


## alexrock

Os dois são 2.4? Pode ser interferência entre eles.

----------


## Juca01

são 2.4 sim vou testar com outro roteador hj

----------


## alexrock

Tanto faz o roteador, tente usar um canal bem espaçado do que você utiliza na cpe.

----------


## Juca01

ok vou fazer aqui, qualquer coisa eu volto obrigado

----------

